# Alpina Movement Regatta Timer AL-880



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

Emphasizing on its strong commitment to the spectacular Extreme Sailing Series, Alpina Geneve developed the automatic Yacht Timer caliber AL-880 in-house, based on the Sellita SW500 chronograph movement.
We have designed a 10 minutes countdown movement, which displays the information in a very clear way: the dial of the watch have 5 eyes, whom color changes from black, to orange.
In case of an interruption of the departure, our AL-880 movement gives you the possibility to hold the coutdown, and then release it!
RRP Euro 2'395


----------



## lucielax (Jul 6, 2012)

What a great idea!
Very nice watch by the way....


----------



## Veronica (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing Alpina Watches !! Love it


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

*Why is Alpina involved in sailing regattas?*
"We support the Alpina Sailing Collection by our sponsorships of various regattas. The star product of the Alpina Sailing Collection is an automatic chronograph with regatta start function. It has an unique and easy to read regatta display. In the past, there was a Valjoux caliber offering the same layout. ETA discontinued it and we decided to develop a module in-house for this regatta function. Alpina is now the only watch manufacturer offering such an automatic regatta caliber. To promote this watch, we have started limited advertising. The most important promotion however is to bring this watch to sailing enthusiasts during regattas."

*You are on the helm of the Alpina Swan, what is driving you?*
"I have sailed since I was a child in regattas, as a sailing instructor and for leisure. Starting in small boats in The Netherlands, later I sailed larger boats in the Atlantic, Mediterranean and Hong Kong. Being on the water is a passion and participating in regattas is extremely exciting. It demands ultimate concentration. The teamwork during a regatta is a learning experience that doubles as management training. During a regatta, there is no margin for error, lives are at stake. The team on a boat must run as clockwork. "


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

Click on the dial to see how countdown works from 10 to 0 minutes: Extreme 40 Regatta The Color of the disks - Alpina Watches


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)




----------

